# No keyboard input during bootloader



## stratacast1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Ever since I started using FreeBSD, I have had one main issue which bothers me to this day. None of my keyboard input is accepted at the FreeBSD bootloader screen. So I can't, say, select a boot environment if I can't get into my system anymore. There's no indication of there being a setting in BIOS that would solve this, I've checked all the settings. My system is an HP Proliant ML110 G6. It's also my only system that has this issue out of the handful of other boxes I've run FreeBSD on. Is this just a hardware issue and I'm SOL or what?


----------



## trev (Feb 17, 2019)

I assume this is a USB keyboard?

I have the same issue on a Mac mini (model 2,1). It is not until the root file sytem is loaded that the USB attached keyboard works. A quick trawl through bugzilla finds a few longstanding open PRs with the issue.





__





						160833 – Keyboard USB doesn't work
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				







__





						157074 – [boot] [usb8] vfs_mountroot_ask is called when no usb keyboard is initialized
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				







__





						156898 – [keyboard] usb keyboard does not work while boot (ps2 keyboard works perfect)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				







__





						133989 – [usb8] [ukbd] USB keyboard dead at mountroot> prompt
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## stratacast1 (Feb 17, 2019)

I have also given my PS/2 keyboard a shot with no luck. Sure wish at least PS2 worked!


----------

